# 2nd WV Muskie Expo



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Expo will be Saturday February 1st from 12pm (noon) to 5pm at the old Clendenin Jr. High in Clendenin WV.

Here is a list of bait makers that have confirmed they will be there. I'll add more as they become available.

Ownage Muskie Baits (me)
Crane Baits
Cobb Baits
Smuttly Dog
Amma Bamma
Big Chimney Baits
Fat Belly Baits
Muskie Massiah
Fouty Lures
Slidem Leaders
Widow Maker
Hot Tail Gliders
Tucker Lures
Ted's Handcrafted
Pearson Plugs
WV Musky Outfitters
MuskyAide Tackle
Myers Musky Lures

Here are some on the maybe list
Dirty D's


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Just added...

Tucker Lures
Ted's Handcrafted
Pearson Plugs


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Just added...

WV Musky Outfitters
MuskyAide Tackle


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Myers just confirmed he'd be there.


----------

